# Dior Saddle Bag Reviews/Functionality



## dcheung

I've been interested in the saddle bag for awhile and I watched some Youtube reviews, but I wanted to get some more feedback from my fellow purse lovers as to the functionality of the bag. I heard that it is difficult to get things in and out of the bag. If you have one, do you use it often? Is it worth it?!


----------



## averagejoe

dcheung said:


> I've been interested in the saddle bag for awhile and I watched some Youtube reviews, but I wanted to get some more feedback from my fellow purse lovers as to the functionality of the bag. I heard that it is difficult to get things in and out of the bag. If you have one, do you use it often? Is it worth it?!


I don't have the women's Saddle but I can't imagine it being that difficult to get stuff out of the bag. It isn't an open-top tote after all, which would be very easy to take things in and out of. Like most flap bags, the flap can get in the way when opening the bag, and I guess the arch on the top of the flap may make it a bit harder to open than flap bags that have one piece of leather folded over to form a flap.

The magnetic closure is very convenient, and since it is a hidden contact magnet, you don't need to align the magnets perfectly to securely close the bag. This makes it easier to open than flap bags with locks, snap-buttons, and circular magnets that need to align.

The most durable one is the grained calfskin. It keeps its structure very well, and the leather is very hard-wearing.


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

I owned a Saddle bag for 1 week before I sold it. I had the black medium Saddle in grained calfskin leather and gold hardware. In terms of design and looks it’s absolutely gorgeous, and I’d be lying if I said that I’m not considering repurchasing it. However, if I buy it again I’ll get a more embellished or special edition version of it that I will keep as a collectors piece to be admired rather than used as an everyday bag.

The reason I sold my Saddle bag is because I thought it was fiddly to wear on a regular basis. The flap opening and the strap kind of crash into each other when you try opening the bag and makes it fussy to get to your stuff. I felt like I had to partially bend the flap under the strap and then backwards in order to see the inside of the bag. I was a bit scared that with time the flap would be bent out of shape or the glazing would start softening on the sides after being bent over and over. In my opinion the bag itself holds and ok amount of things, and for me personally all my daily essentials. However, you have to put your things into the bag with some care to fit it all so it is a bit of a Tetris game if you carry more than just a phone and a card holder. I also personally found it slightly awkward to carry with a longer shoulder strap, but also equally awkward to carry over the shoulder with only the shorter shoulder strap (the bag is fairly substantial so my arm kind of stuck out over it when I carried it over my shoulder).

That said I think it’s absolutely gorgeous. It felt very solid and well made, I’m sure it will take use over time really well. Even though the leather is thick and the whole bag very substantial I didn’t think it was heavy - even with my things inside. The grained leather did very well with absolutely no damage after I got stuck in the rain with it. And the magnetic closure is brilliant. I love the design and as mentioned I’m considering getting a new one (but not necessarily for a lot of use, mainly to be admired and taken out for special occasions).


----------



## papertiger

I've used my now vintage Saddle (equivalent to a med) for an evening bag. I don't think it's an everyday bag at all (unless you're carrying another bag too).


----------



## dcheung

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I owned a Saddle bag for 1 week before I sold it. I had the black medium Saddle in grained calfskin leather and gold hardware. In terms of design and looks it’s absolutely gorgeous, and I’d be lying if I said that I’m not considering repurchasing it. However, if I buy it again I’ll get a more embellished or special edition version of it that I will keep as a collectors piece to be admired rather than used as an everyday bag.
> 
> The reason I sold my Saddle bag is because I thought it was fiddly to wear on a regular basis. The flap opening and the strap kind of crash into each other when you try opening the bag and makes it fussy to get to your stuff. I felt like I had to partially bend the flap under the strap and then backwards in order to see the inside of the bag. I was a bit scared that with time the flap would be bent out of shape or the glazing would start softening on the sides after being bent over and over. In my opinion the bag itself holds and ok amount of things, and for me personally all my daily essentials. However, you have to put your things into the bag with some care to fit it all so it is a bit of a Tetris game if you carry more than just a phone and a card holder. I also personally found it slightly awkward to carry with a longer shoulder strap, but also equally awkward to carry over the shoulder with only the shorter shoulder strap (the bag is fairly substantial so my arm kind of stuck out over it when I carried it over my shoulder).
> 
> That said I think it’s absolutely gorgeous. It felt very solid and well made, I’m sure it will take use over time really well. Even though the leather is thick and the whole bag very substantial I didn’t think it was heavy - even with my things inside. The grained leather did very well with absolutely no damage after I got stuck in the rain with it. And the magnetic closure is brilliant. I love the design and as mentioned I’m considering getting a new one (but not necessarily for a lot of use, mainly to be admired and taken out for special occasions).



Thank you for the detailed response!! My thoughts exactly - I'm kind of lazy when it comes to handbag. I prefer convenience. If it'll take that much effort for me to open up the bag and grab my things, I'm not too sure if it is worth the money. 

That being said, I am so so in love with its appearance! It's absolutely gorgeous and would be perfect for a date night out. If I were to get one... it would be between the red oblique or one of the matte leather colors.


----------



## dcheung

averagejoe said:


> I don't have the women's Saddle but I can't imagine it being that difficult to get stuff out of the bag. It isn't an open-top tote after all, which would be very easy to take things in and out of. Like most flap bags, the flap can get in the way when opening the bag, and I guess the arch on the top of the flap may make it a bit harder to open than flap bags that have one piece of leather folded over to form a flap.
> 
> The magnetic closure is very convenient, and since it is a hidden contact magnet, you don't need to align the magnets perfectly to securely close the bag. This makes it easier to open than flap bags with locks, snap-buttons, and circular magnets that need to align.
> 
> The most durable one is the grained calfskin. It keeps its structure very well, and the leather is very hard-wearing.




I do hear that it may be a little inconvenient, but that the beauty of the bag is worth all of that! Maybe if I do find a good one second hand I will purchase it. I know the grained calfskin would age the best - but the oblique style is just so chic!


----------



## dcheung

Does anyone know how the matte version wears? Does it scratch easily?


----------



## MahaM

dcheung said:


> I've been interested in the saddle bag for awhile and I watched some Youtube reviews, but I wanted to get some more feedback from my fellow purse lovers as to the functionality of the bag. I heard that it is difficult to get things in and out of the bag. If you have one, do you use it often? Is it worth it?!


Hi
I have medium oblique saddle for about 2 years and love it!
The medium is real  functional and easy to use , no problem at all with getting things in and out of the bag . Plus the back pocket is very convent , I keep my phone and keys in it. I used the bag a lot. 
When int comes to Saddle bags I prefer the oblique.


----------



## lilone

I have the oblique and love this bag!  It fits everything I need and I never feel that I have to take something out because of its size.  I use a small/medium wallet and don't have much trouble.  If you use a card case it's even easier to get things in and out.  I use mine on a regular basis and love it to death!


----------



## Barbiebird

How do you guys store/display your saddle. I plan on not wearing it on a daily basis but I do wanna look at it.


----------



## wilz05

Barbiebird said:


> How do you guys store/display your saddle. I plan on not wearing it on a daily basis but I do wanna look at it.



Check out Alyssa Lenore's youtube/IG page. You can get some stands on amazon that look ultra chic on a shelf


----------



## Barbiebird

wilz05 said:


> Check out Alyssa Lenore's youtube/IG page. You can get some stands on amazon that look ultra chic on a shelf


Oh wow they are perfect thank u so much !!!


----------



## wilz05

Barbiebird said:


> Oh wow they are perfect thank u so much !!!



No problem at all! When I came across that over the lockdown it made me want a saddle bag to look at too, which is how I stumbled on this thread trying to figure out which one to get  

If you ever get one, do share a photo of how you decide to display it!


----------



## Barbiebird

wilz05 said:


> No problem at all! When I came across that over the lockdown it made me want a saddle bag to look at too, which is how I stumbled on this thread trying to figure out which one to get
> 
> If you ever get one, do share a photo of how you decide to display it!


Yes! So pretty!! Will do ❤️


----------



## Barbiebird

wilz05 said:


> No problem at all! When I came across that over the lockdown it made me want a saddle bag to look at too, which is how I stumbled on this thread trying to figure out which one to get
> 
> If you ever get one, do share a photo of how you decide to display it!


I finally got around to taking a photo, works great thx again for the tip ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## wilz05

Barbiebird said:


> I finally got around to taking a photo, works great thx again for the tip ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4983961



This looks fantastic!!


----------



## l.ch.

Dear all, may I ask you all, has anyone tried to wear the saddle crossbody? I understand it would sit high but this is what I’m looking for..


----------



## caruava

l.ch. said:


> Dear all, may I ask you all, has anyone tried to wear the saddle crossbody? I understand it would sit high but this is what I’m looking for..



Found an old pic I quickly snapped last I wore this with the non adjustable shoulder strap. I'm 5'7".


----------



## l.ch.

kavnadoo said:


> Found an old pic I quickly snapped last I wore this with the non adjustable shoulder strap. I'm 5'7".


Thanks! I’m the same height as you, but much heavier. This is an extra strap, right?


----------



## caruava

l.ch. said:


> Thanks! I’m the same height as you, but much heavier. This is an extra strap, right?



Yes, the strap is additional. Dior have released adjustable straps since. Have you considered those?


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Barbiebird said:


> I finally got around to taking a photo, works great thx again for the tip ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4983961


is this goatskin ? Yours look really pretty


----------



## Barbiebird

Pepper2110 said:


> is this goatskin ? Yours look really pretty


Thank you, yes it’s the goatskin.


----------



## Brownladya

kavnadoo said:


> Found an old pic I quickly snapped last I wore this with the non adjustable shoulder strap. I'm 5'7".


Thank you for sharing your picture. I have been contemplating buying the ultra matte black saddle bag, and seeing it styled on you confirms that I am making the right decision. I am going to add an adjustable strap to it as well


----------



## 880

I wear the men’s saddle crossbody (black perforated logo leather with aluminum airplane seatbelt adjustable strap). I think it’s designed by kim Jones (not MGC’s team) and it’s ergonomic and extremely comfortable with a supportive flap at the base of the strap that keeps the bag either in front of your torso or in back (your Choice). (The flap at the base of the strap can be easily seen in pic #2 and #4)  it’s also extremely easy to let stuff in and out; there is a magnetic flap over a zipper. Roomy, secure, and under the radar bc it doesn’t have metal CD logo hardware.
picture crossbody with the bag in front, side and back of the torso. It stays where you place it. Note: I’ve tried ladies saddle bags and the fit is not the same.






am currently contemplating a new men’s saddle bag, but wishing that Dior spent more on its HW. 






						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Does anyone have the all embroidery version and how is it holding up? I'm really into the black grey leopard one but cautious as it doesn't have a leather handle even... But they seem very sturdy in person


----------



## fibbi

I love the saddle bag and it’s iconic to me. Every time I went to the boutique I would take a peek and I try out a few times as well. But I found it doesn’t fit my bulky wallet. So if I do want it I have to slim down my wallet (I.e. I have to search for a new wallet which fits all my cards and still compact enough) . And for more everyday use I also have to get an adjustable strap for crossbody which is an additional cost. Then I give up at this point …

the man’s mini saddle bag is also cute and much more functional, not as iconic as the woman’s though


----------



## MahaM

MahaM said:


> Hi
> I have medium oblique saddle for about 2 years and love it!
> The medium is real  functional and easy to use , no problem at all with getting things in and out of the bag . Plus the back pocket is very convent , I keep my phone and keys in it. I used the bag a lot.
> When int comes to Saddle bags I prefer the oblique.


I got a the same bag Medium Oblique and I agree with you. It’s functional , a good size and easy to use . 
You can use it daily but it really depends on your outfit so ur doesn’t go with everything ( not easy to match) . I like to wear it with simple plain out fits .


----------



## baghagg

Help!  I purchased the Saddle Bag in oblique earlier this month (still unused with tags attached),  but today I saw this gradient gray calfskin which is quite lovely...  Has anyone seen the gray gradient and the oblique and pondered this?  Originally I was debating between oblique and beige, but now this!  What to do ..
ETA:. Also wondering about wear and tear of each


----------



## fibbi

baghagg said:


> Help!  I purchased the Saddle Bag in oblique earlier this month (still unused with tags attached),  but today I saw this gradient gray calfskin which is quite lovely...  Has anyone seen the gray gradient and the oblique and pondered this?  Originally I was debating between oblique and beige, but now this!  What to do ..
> ETA:. Also wondering about wear and tear of each
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324532


In my opinion if I don’t have other oblique bag I will stick with oblique it’s just the classic (to me). But if you prefer natural ( i consider grey as neutral too ) I would get this. 
i have the Montaigne 30 in oblique so far it is quite care free it kinda “hide “ the dirt with the busy pattern.


----------



## baghagg

fibbi said:


> In my opinion if I don’t have other oblique bag I will stick with oblique it’s just the classic (to me). But if you prefer natural ( i consider grey as neutral too ) I would get this.
> i have the Montaigne 30 in oblique so far it is quite care free it kinda “hide “ the dirt with the busy pattern.


Thank you for your thoughtful response.  Very good points, you make...  I think the oblique version is the most versatile because it really goes with just about any color, at least in my own wardrobe (blues, browns, blacks, grays, whites/creams).  It's also all-season for the most part.   But the gray gradient doesn't really go with browns and may be a little "heavy" in the summer.  The beige is all season but won't be nice with summer whites... The latte is all season and goes with (matches) most everything, but I just don't love the grained leather.
(Maybe?) I'm overthinking it lol


----------



## averagejoe

baghagg said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful response.  Very good points, you make...  I think the oblique version is the most versatile because it really goes with just about any color, at least in my own wardrobe (blues, browns, blacks, grays, whites/creams).  It's also all-season for the most part.   But the gray gradient doesn't really go with browns and may be a little "heavy" in the summer.  The beige is all season but won't be nice with summer whites... The latte is all season and goes with (matches) most everything, but I just don't love the grained leather.
> (Maybe?) I'm overthinking it lol


I personally wouldn't go with the smooth leather because it shows scratches and indentations easily. Have you checked out the goatskin versions? The grain is beautiful on those.


----------



## baghagg

averagejoe said:


> I personally wouldn't go with the smooth leather because it shows scratches and indentations easily. Have you checked out the goatskin versions? The grain is beautiful on those.


AJ I was hoping you'd weigh-in!  Thank you kindly, that's EXACTLY what I was curious about..  I actually LOVE the  goatskin versions - however, they only have a few colors in goatskin, and in  regular size currently there is literally one on the website right now - beige!..  I feel like there used to be more regular sized saddle bags offered in goatskin.  

I guess I'll just have to purchase two


----------



## baghagg

averagejoe said:


> I personally wouldn't go with the smooth leather because it shows scratches and indentations easily. Have you checked out the goatskin versions? The grain is beautiful on those.


@averagejoe   The medium size goatskin Saddle Bags were manufactured in more colors up until recently.  Would a Dior sales associate be able to locate possible leftover stock from other Dior stores in any of the previous colors, if you know?  It's it worth inquiring?


----------



## averagejoe

baghagg said:


> @averagejoe   The medium size goatskin Saddle Bags were manufactured in more colors up until recently.  Would a Dior sales associate be able to locate possible leftover stock from other Dior stores in any of the previous colors, if you know?  It's it worth inquiring?


Yes they can locate leftover stock and have it transferred into your boutique. It is worth inquiring if you want a Saddle that is not in the usual smooth or grained calfskin.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

I’ve been using mine far more than I thought I would. It’s a good care free everyday bag, and fits all my essentials, phone, hand sanitizer, lipstick, card holder. It is easy access with the magnetic closure. Overall I’d recommend the handbag.

The only negative is that Ive noticed some wear and crease marks on the opening flap despite being grain leather. it doesn’t bother me too much I’m just worried if I keep using it everyday it will get worse. Anyone know if I can prevent any more or reduce the appearance of this?


----------



## averagejoe

Minimalist_Chic said:


> I’ve been using mine far more than I thought I would. It’s a good care free everyday bag, and fits all my essentials, phone, hand sanitizer, lipstick, card holder. It is easy access with the magnetic closure. Overall I’d recommend the handbag.
> 
> The only negative is that Ive noticed some wear and crease marks on the opening flap despite being grain leather. it doesn’t bother me too much I’m just worried if I keep using it everyday it will get worse. Anyone know if I can prevent any more or reduce the appearance of this?


When opening the flap, be careful not to bend it. I know it gets a bit difficult with the strap in the way, but taking care to open the flap without creasing the leather can keep the bag looking pristine for a longer time.


----------



## maryg1

I have the original vintage version, and for me it’s not an everyday bag, but I tend to carry quite a lot with me.
It’s not difficult to open but it can be a problem to get things inside if you’re carrying a lot of things that have to be stacked inside. I have a ginourmous BV continental wallet which is now almost useless because I rarely carry cash, and it wouldn’t fit in the saddle.
It is a lovely bag though, I’m not going to part with it.


----------

